# Homemade sickle bar mower



## camel2019 (Jun 12, 2022)

Idk if this belongs here or now but though I’d share a project I have been gather parts for slowly. It’s a homemade walk behind sickle bar mower. It’s made from a lot of salvaged parts mainly an old echo hedge clipper that was a parts machine and a pressure washer that the pump was shot on so far I might have $50 into it. It’s in the main build stages right now trying to figure out how I can make the blade fold up when not in use. And Don’t mind the crappy welds my liner in the mig gun was crushed I have fixed it now.


----------

